# Bikimsi bir yol hikayesi



## turkcurious

Bikimsi bir yol hikayesi
I saw this at the back of a lorry. I am not sure about the first word. Can you please tell word by word in English and also the whole meaning?


----------



## eric cartmant

dude, there is such a word like *bikimsi* in Turkish
the lorry driver probably wanted to express *sikimsi*, which means "like a dick", but *sik* is very vulgar and rude word to be used, so he changed it little.

it is something like saying _crap_ instead of _shit_


----------



## eric cartmant

i forgot to mention. you might encounter a word like "*bip*lemek or *bik*lemek"

küresel ısınmayı------------   hiç----------- *sikle*miyorum.
to global warming---------                         at all----------                                        I dont give a *fuck*

but using *fuck* might be offensive. unless you are hanging with your adult lad friends, you better use *"bip*lemiyorum" or "*bik*lemiyorum".

something like converting _fuck_ to _rat's ass_


----------



## turkcurious

Are you sure? I don't believe this is written on the back of a lorry.
Here, in Iran, we write poems , aphorism, and tenuous sentences.
I saw this on the back part of a truck which was driving in Iran. The truck was Turkish. That could be understood from license plate and writings on the body.
I know "bir" means " one" and "yol" means "road" .We Turks say the same in Iran. "hikayesi" looks like "hekayat" or "story" as we say in Iran.
Any other ideas???


----------



## maviliazman

turkcurious said:


> Bikimsi bir yol hikayesi
> I am not sure about the first word.



Bizimkisi  bir  yol  hikayesi. Ours (is) a road story.
   bizimkisi - ours
bir - a
yol - road
hikaye(si) - story 

It's from a song. Though there's a pun here. 
Originally "Bizimkisi bir aşk hikayesi."  Ours (is) a love story.


----------



## turkcurious

Thank you 
I was going to blush and get embarrased. You saved me.
By the way, what is "aşk" in your sentence?


----------



## eric cartmant

yeah, come to think of that; 			  				 					 					maviliazman is right.


----------



## ezgi4

"aşk" means love in turkcurious's sentence.


----------



## Rallino

turkcurious said:


> Are you sure? I don't believe this is written on the back of a lorry.



Oh it seems pretty believable to me.


----------



## jinxnao

I think you read it wrong . It is probably like this
Bizimkisi bir yol hikayesi = Ours is a story of road... 
There was a song ===> bizimkisi bir aşk hikayesi


----------

